# Tulse Hill Market (on Rush Common, Brixton Hill)



## duttydiva (Jul 16, 2013)

Tulse Hill Market will start 
3rd August 2013 11am-4pm 
Then 7th Sept and 5th Oct 
It is where you can discover original artworks and handcrafted toys, fashions and handmade jewellery, delicious fresh produce, mouth-watering food-to-go and much more. 
Sponsored and Funded by The Tulse Hill Forum 
If you would like to be considered to trade at Tulse Hill Market please email us your product images 
To encourage variety , stalls will be selected so there are no duplicate sellers 
Address:- Rush Common between Upper Tulse Hill and Somers Road 
SW2 2SD


----------



## Manter (Jul 17, 2013)

nagapie, gaijingirl, Greebo you seen this?


----------



## Greebo (Jul 17, 2013)

Manter said:


> nagapie, gaijingirl, Greebo you seen this?


 
I've seen the post at the start of this thread.  I'd really like it to work but IMHO it sounds a bit Royston Vasey  "this is a local shop for local people".  The location of the market isn't really Tulse Hill either, is it?


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 17, 2013)

yeah.. it's a bit out of our way too - that whole TH forum thing basically seems to be Brixton Hill/Rush Common - which I know is technicially correct but it's a bit odd because no one really describes it like that.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 17, 2013)

but thanks for the alert..


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 17, 2013)

Is tht wherre all the noise is coming from? I can hear speakers booming out

oh, just seen the date

Where's the noise coming from at the moment then?


----------



## Greebo (Jul 17, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Is tht wherre all the noise is coming from? I can hear speakers booming out <snip>


 
I haven't heard anything, but it might be a soundcheck for something which'll be at the Country Show this weekend.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 17, 2013)

Greebo said:


> I haven't heard anything, but it might be a soundcheck for something which'll be at the Country Show this weekend.


 
Nah, not that loud and not that near.  It can't be the Nursery (in the churchyard) party as they had that the other week.

Noise has stopped now


----------



## duttydiva (Jul 18, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> yeah.. it's a bit out of our way too - that whole TH forum thing basically seems to be Brixton Hill/Rush Common - which I know is technicially correct but it's a bit odd because no one really describes it like that.


 
The Tulse Hill Forum Covers the Tulse hill ward which includes this part of rush common. The Forum Boundaries are the ward and beyond. We hopefully will be creating more market areas in the future with in our Boundaries


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 18, 2013)

duttydiva said:


> The Tulse Hill Forum Covers the Tulse hill ward which includes this part of rush common. The Forum Boundaries are the ward and beyond. We hopefully will be creating more market areas in the future with in our Boundaries


 

well that's what I mean about it being technically correct but so far all the stuff I've seen has been very much focused on Brixton Hill/Rush Common, which, (as I said) whilst it may well be within the boundaries of Tulse Hill ward, in reality, no-one really calls that side Tulse Hill - so it's good to know that other areas within the boundaries are being considered for this sort of thing too.  It would be nice if some of that stuff was actually on the (arguably less salubrious) Tulse Hill itself and around the Tulse Hill station area.  Just saying - as a resident of Tulse Hill.


----------



## duttydiva (Jul 18, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> well that's what I mean about it being technically correct but so far all the stuff I've seen has been very much focused on Brixton Hill/Rush Common, which, (as I said) whilst it may well be within the boundaries of Tulse Hill ward, in reality, no-one really calls that side Tulse Hill - so it's good to know that other areas within the boundaries are being considered for this sort of thing too. It would be nice if some of that stuff was actually on the (arguably less salubrious) Tulse Hill itself and around the Tulse Hill station area. Just saying - as a resident of Tulse Hill.


 
The Tulse hill Station is in our Boundaries but not in the Ward which is so silly. It is not in the ward which seems so ridiculous. But as our group is not ward based we included Roupell Estate and Coburg Estate. 
We have looked at Area out side Tulse Hill Estate and out side High Tree (top of Upper Tulse hill) which are still in the runnings but had to have market road closure permission which was a long thing to go through if we wanted the market this year.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 18, 2013)

duttydiva said:


> The Tulse hill Station is in our Boundaries but not in the Ward which is so silly. It is not in the ward which seems so ridiculous. But as our group is not ward based we included Roupell Estate and Coburg Estate.
> We have looked at Area out side Tulse Hill Estate and out side High Tree (top of Upper Tulse hill) which are still in the runnings but had to have market road closure permission which was a long thing to go through if we wanted the market this year.


 

so could you do something outside Tulse Hill station for example (if it's in your boundaries)?


----------



## Greebo (Jul 18, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> so could you do something outside Tulse Hill station for example (if it's in your boundaries)?


 
Wouldn't that be a problem for the minicab company?


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 18, 2013)

Greebo said:


> Wouldn't that be a problem for the minicab company?


 

Well i guess it depends on how many stalls they want to use etc... there's always the paved area directly outside and the strip down the alleyway - maybe they could come to an agreement whereby half the road gets used or something.  Perhaps they could come to an agreement with The Railway to use their front garden too - who knows?  I'm sure it could be investigated though.  The minicabs don't have to park there anyway - they do sometimes park at the start of Palace Road/Leigham Vale and on a w/end this is easier to do because there are many more spaces as the commuters don't come.


----------



## lang rabbie (Aug 1, 2013)

[BUMP] It is this weekend.  Any update on the range of stalls likely to be coming along?


----------



## duttydiva (Aug 2, 2013)

lang rabbie said:


> [BUMP] It is this weekend. Any update on the range of stalls likely to be coming along?


 
Type of Stall fruit & veg, babygros/dresses/knitted items, handmade childrens clothes etc, key rings etc, hats, cakes (Italian) food/drinks, Vintage China, jewellery and clothes


----------



## duttydiva (Aug 2, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> Well i guess it depends on how many stalls they want to use etc... there's always the paved area directly outside and the strip down the alleyway - maybe they could come to an agreement whereby half the road gets used or something. Perhaps they could come to an agreement with The Railway to use their front garden too - who knows? I'm sure it could be investigated though. The minicabs don't have to park there anyway - they do sometimes park at the start of Palace Road/Leigham Vale and on a w/end this is easier to do because there are many more spaces as the commuters don't come.


 
It's not a problem really with the mini cab company but with Transport for London and British Rail and Lambeth Markets department when you have it on pavement or street. On Park or common land we only have to deal with the Parks department.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 2, 2013)

duttydiva said:


> It's not a problem really with the mini cab company but with Transport for London and British Rail and Lambeth Markets department when you have it on pavement or street. On Park or common land we only have to deal with the Parks department.


 

ah.. well that massively narrows it down then really.  Shame.  I hope that you will be able to branch out though.  It would be nice to actually have something in/around Tulse Hill as most people recognise it.  Good luck tomorrow though - I'm sure it will go really well.


----------

